# Looking for Water Depth Charts ...........



## Tight Lines (Jan 22, 2005)

Wondering if SteelieHunter could repost the link for water depth on the inland waterways. Saw it once before but lost it.

Thanks


----------



## Tight Lines (Jan 22, 2005)

Looks like I got an answer on a 1/14 post by Live2Fish. I'm a first time member here and posted my question for SteelieHunter befor seeing Live2Fish's post. Bottom line is that I do recognize that usgov site, and I now recall the problem -- I can't open it. My browser has worked on every link I've ever tried for years, but I cant seem to get into that water datat site. Any Ideas anyone ?

Tight Lines


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

download another browser like "Mozilla Firefox"
much better then IE and its free... I may use 3-4 diff browsers at the sametime many times... If prompted after download and open to make the new browser of choice your default browser simply choose yes or no all you have will still work...
download here---> http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

oh yea... *WELCOME ABOARD* Tight Lines


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/rivers_tab.php


----------



## dave hiwatt (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello folks. my first post! Try this one for Ohio rivers
http://water.usgs.gov/cgi-bin/waterwatch?map_type=real&state=oh

This one for Ohio lakes and reservoirs
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/lakemaps/lmaps.htm


----------

